# Roubaix Elite vs Expert or Pro



## TarBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

I am looking to get a replacement for my current bike which I use for recreational riding ie. no racing for me and in a small size so that I am less stretched out.
I am currently looking at the Spesh Elite compact but am left wondering whether the bottom of the range is a bad move. 

Can anyone tell me what difference there is between the frame of the expert or Pro and the elite? There is a big price difference but this in part reflects componentry. The wheels (Mavic sport) strike me as being a bit heavy but then I am no weight weaney so what would I know.

Any comments much appreciated


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Have a look at this thread...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111710

Try a search too, you should find a lot of info on all the levels of the Roubaix...


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

The Expert and Pro have the same frame, which is a step up from the Elite. The Pro has the best componets of the bunch. The Expert is probably the best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Expert is the way. The newer frame design that has real benefits along with a value price. And you can choose from three configurations. I think the Compact Rival is the best for me.


----------



## TarBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for comments.:thumbsup: The general concensus is that the Az1 frame of the roubaixexpert and above is better than the triple monoque (sp) of the roubaix elite. 
However, does this this flow on to notable chnages in vertical compliance, and if so do you believe this reflects the frame or the better quality wheels?


----------

